# Parasailing



## gsquivel

Example sentence/context:
Considered an extreme sport. It's a parachute pulled by a fast boat. The person participating should be in very physical conditions. Would you consider as a spanish translation:
"Paracaidismo Acuático"

---------------------


----------



## ILT

Yo diría que está bien, aunque ten cuidado con el contexto, porque parasailing también es  en tierra, aunque mucho menos común, por aquello de la falta de terrenos adecuados y vehículos terrestres que den la velocidad requerida.

Habrá que esperar que dicen otros compañeros foreros, que sé que existen muchos que aman los deportes extremos.

ILT


----------



## lauranazario

Hola gsquivel... and welcome to the forum.

The closest I got in the Harper Collins Unabridged Spanish Dictionary was:
*parascending* = esquí acuático con paracaídas; _to go parascending_,  hacer esquí acuático con paracaídas.

Hope that helps,
LN


----------



## saramar

Hola, navegando (y nunca mejor dicho) por la red he encontrado esto:
Parapente de arrastre («*parasailing*»). 
Práctica deportiva con un *paracaídas* rectangular que uno utiliza para despegar y
planear arrastrado por una embarcación, normalmente a motor
Práctica deportiva con un *paracaídas* rectangular que uno utiliza para despegar y
planear arrastrado por una embarcación, normalmente a motor.
Práctica deportiva con un *paracaídas* rectangular que uno utiliza para despegar y
planear arrastrado por una embarcación, normalmente a motor.
Práctica deportiva con un *paracaídas* rectangular que uno utiliza para despegar y planear arrastrado por una embarcación, normalmente a motor. La página es de la Generalitat de Cataluña (España), no se si te servirá:http://www.fedme.es/FEDME/ProteccionNaturaleza/PDF/catalogoactividadesf%C3%ADsicodeportivas.pdf.
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## gsquivel

Thank you very much to you all for you prompt reply. Tks to I love translating. To LN. Tks. to Sara.
I was just trying to find out if there is already an spanish translation for the word "parasailing". If someone else step on something like it somewhere, just let me know. To close, it's very nice and feel very happy to have joined such a nice forum.Tks. again to everybody. 
Best regards. gsquivel


----------



## susanatraductora

Hola!
¿Y por qué no "parapente"?
Según la RAE es: 
1. m. Deporte que consiste en lanzarse desde una pendiente o en ser remolcado desde una lancha con un paracaídas rectangular y previamente desplegado, con el fin de realizar un descenso controlado.
2. m. Tipo de paracaídas que se emplea en esta modalidad deportiva.

Abrazo, 
Su


----------



## Coffy

Pues hace poco estaba viendo una película y la traducción en los subtítulos para _Parasailing _era "Paravela" ¿qué tal? ¿Alguien ha escuchado esta traducción?


----------



## 0scar

No creo que parasailing se traduzca.



susanatraductora said:


> Hola!
> ¿Y por qué no "parapente"?


 
El parapente es rectangular y normalmente de montaña.
El parasailing usa un paracaidas redondo.

También existe el kitesurf, con una paracaidas parecido al del parapente y una tabla de surf.

Y está el que se pone un motor y helice de avión en la espalda y usa un paracaidas rectangular. No se como le dicen.


----------



## realgold

In Peru, parasailing used on cliffs (not from boats) is "paraventas."  I don't know if parasailing from boats uses a different word.


----------



## espurna

Coffy said:


> Pues hace poco estaba viendo una película y la traducción en los subtítulos para _Parasailing _era "Paravela" ¿qué tal? ¿Alguien ha escuchado esta traducción?


 

Yo he encontrado esta opción (paravelismo) en la wikipedia


----------

